# Worried about leaving her alone



## LunaTheCockapoo (Oct 3, 2021)

Hi everyone, this is my first post, me and my partner have bought a beautiful little girl called Luna, she is 10 weeks old and she is so affectionate and loving and seems really comfortable around us and in our house, we have been rewarding her going to the toilet outside and she is very well behaved to be honest. We bought her a playpen so she could have some space to be alone but she has a meltdown when we close the door, on occasion i have put her in there and gone and done my own thing and she has cried for a little bit and then fell asleep, but most the time she will cry and howl which breaks my heart and i dont want her to be stressed out, im working now for the next three days and then i have some time off to spend time with her, we have people that will pop in every hour-2 hours to let her outside and to have a play until my partner is home, but i dont want to leave her crying as i dont know if when we are out if she is going to work herself up, we have a puppycam on order but if anyone experienced this can help if its something they ‘grow out of’ or is it common? Are we doing the right thing? This is our first puppy so we are all learning


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It would be much better if you can find someone to have her for the few days you are out as each time she is getting upset in her pen you are moving further away from her being happy and able to cope.

The best way to build a happy dog happy to be left is in micro stages, put pup in pen, give tasty treat, open pen door. Repeat lots then start to very gradually increase the time the door is shut very gradually


----------



## Miimii21 (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Luna and Mum. Congratulations on your new pup.
My suggestion will be to have her more out playing with you than in the pen. Maybe get a long lead and attach to her and you so you know where she is all time. Then when she’s tired put her in the pen.

Also how big is her pen?

Sorry to say 10 weeks and puppy is way way too too young to be left alone for any time. Is there someone that can have her and you can pick her up when you get back. She’s too too young to be left. She’s scared. Trust me that time will come and she will not cry when you leave here

Where are you based? I won’t mind having her if you are close by.


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

LunaTheCockapoo said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post, me and my partner have bought a beautiful little girl called Luna, she is 10 weeks old and she is so affectionate and loving and seems really comfortable around us and in our house, we have been rewarding her going to the toilet outside and she is very well behaved to be honest. We bought her a playpen so she could have some space to be alone but she has a meltdown when we close the door, on occasion i have put her in there and gone and done my own thing and she has cried for a little bit and then fell asleep, but most the time she will cry and howl which breaks my heart and i dont want her to be stressed out, im working now for the next three days and then i have some time off to spend time with her, we have people that will pop in every hour-2 hours to let her outside and to have a play until my partner is home, but i dont want to leave her crying as i dont know if when we are out if she is going to work herself up, we have a puppycam on order but if anyone experienced this can help if its something they ‘grow out of’ or is it common? Are we doing the right thing? This is our first puppy so we are all learning


In my experience, your behavior is reinforcing her "anxiety separation". She's teaching you how to respond, behave... It's tough to deal with, but deal with yourselves you must. 🐩<--Little Lucy, Toy Poo


----------



## LunaTheCockapoo (Oct 3, 2021)

Its actually her Dad on here haha, so we bought a puppy cam, before i left for work i ran around the garden with her, gave her some food and a treat, popped the radio on and left for work, she cried a little as i sat in the car but when i got to work she was in her bed, my father in law popped in an hour and a half later for about an hour and she just went to bed and waited for my partner to get home from work, she had her second jabs yesterday so i dont really want to leave her on her own incase she feels under the weather from them but she seemed ok when my partner got home, might try her for 10-15 mins later and see how she gets on


----------



## HannahHarding87 (12 mo ago)

LunaTheCockapoo said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post, me and my partner have bought a beautiful little girl called Luna, she is 10 weeks old and she is so affectionate and loving and seems really comfortable around us and in our house, we have been rewarding her going to the toilet outside and she is very well behaved to be honest. We bought her a playpen so she could have some space to be alone but she has a meltdown when we close the door, on occasion i have put her in there and gone and done my own thing and she has cried for a little bit and then fell asleep, but most the time she will cry and howl which breaks my heart and i dont want her to be stressed out, im working now for the next three days and then i have some time off to spend time with her, we have people that will pop in every hour-2 hours to let her outside and to have a play until my partner is home, but i dont want to leave her crying as i dont know if when we are out if she is going to work herself up, we have a puppycam on order but if anyone experienced this can help if its something they ‘grow out of’ or is it common? Are we doing the right thing? This is our first puppy so we are all learning


We have been facing the same problems with our now 4 month old. We have a crate for him which is bigger than suggested but this is his bed at night and naps so he is happy there.
However we are training him to be left alone too, this isn't going so well yet.

He sleeps there on his own from 10.30pm-5.30am every night but my other half and i cant do anything together, we have to be so logistic with shopping, school runs, work etc that he is now ruling the house.

i totally sympathize your issue and if you have any break thoughts, please share them, i am out of ideas now!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

HannahHarding87 said:


> We have been facing the same problems with our now 4 month old. We have a crate for him which is bigger than suggested but this is his bed at night and naps so he is happy there.
> However we are training him to be left alone too, this isn't going so well yet.
> 
> He sleeps there on his own from 10.30pm-5.30am every night but my other half and i cant do anything together, we have to be so logistic with shopping, school runs, work etc that he is now ruling the house.
> ...


Hi Hannah - you need to start with micro sessions of leaving and practice every day. So put in crate, step away from the crate, straight back and repeat until he is totally happy with that, then start to move a little further away and back. You are aiming for him to realise that you leaving is not a worry at all and that you will be straight back so no long leaving and just build up in tiny baby steps not moving on until he is totally happy with the step you are at


----------

